# ski biking?



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just bored here, and happened to come across ski biking at Vail, its the night guided tour. Any opinions on it, i never ski biked before, I dont ski i ride, some people say its just like a motorcycle, anyone knows how much is the tour, I am actually thinking on doing it, im gusing it should be fun.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

For me, the notion of ski biking always brings to mind the words "nonsurgical castration." Dude, you're going to be living life like a Mountain Dew commercial already. take a break and spend some time with your family.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Andy H. said:


> For me, the notion of ski biking always brings to mind the words "nonsurgical castration." Dude, you're going to be living life like a Mountain Dew commercial already. take a break and spend some time with your family.


I got plenty of time to spend time with my family back home, this trip is all about sports, I wana try new shit, and my time is limited, so im actually leanning towards this, sounds like fun. Specially considering that i used to do crosscountry biking not to long ago.


----------



## boatnbike (Aug 11, 2006)

fet123,
Don't waste your time doing this. Spend your time on your board. These things were invented for people who want to be able to sit down while they "ski". I've never seen one on anything but a green run and I give them lots of room. It's not a serious endevor and has nothing to do with cycling.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not think those things should be allowed on the mountain. Reminds me of what I used to rig up in the woods behind my house when I was 10. 
If you are in Vail and you opt out of looking for the best snow to skibike....well just stay in the lodge. You are going to loose a ball or two. 

Skibike tour :] that is a good one  you are joking right?

If you are not joking but have extra time and money. Learn how to ski.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

miker said:


> I do not think those things should be allowed on the mountain. Reminds me of what I used to rig up in the woods behind my house when I was 10.
> If you are in Vail and you opt out of looking for the best snow to skibike....well just stay in the lodge. You are going to loose a ball or two.
> 
> Skibike tour :] that is a good one  you are joking right?
> ...


No im not joking thats how they describe it on their site, I just copied and paste, The thing is that this damm resorts close at 4 pm i used to keep ridding until 10 or 11, im just looking for a way to speend the extra hours, I am not a drinker so bars are out of the question. And I dont want just to go to the lodge, if I wanted to sit down might as well stay home. Let me just put it this way I am as active as it gets when i go out on trips, wake up at 6 and shut eye probably at 2 or so, figures its only a 4 day trip might as well make more time out of it, my damm job wount give me extra days of, but oh well nothing I can do.

But still seems most of you guys dont like it, well i guess im going to let that pass and find something else to do. I was readin in some articles and it seems that this is really big in europe, but anyway ill look for something else.

Thanks for the help


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

So how do you expect to get that thing up the moutain without a lift? 

I see that you are just looking for things to do. If they offer that tour after hours have a ball.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

if a full day of riding isn't enough to tire you out, you're not riding hard enough. (and I'm not joking)

But if that is such a big deal, drive to keystone for night skiing, knock yourself out, just ditch the ski-biking.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Ski-bike = http://thecia.com.au/reviews/b/images/brokeback-mountain-9.jpg


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

sandbagger said:


> if a full day of riding isn't enough to tire you out, you're not riding hard enough. (and I'm not joking)
> 
> But if that is such a big deal, drive to keystone for night skiing, knock yourself out, just ditch the ski-biking.


Yeah i know the biking deal is off, about the ridding not hard enought who knows you might be right or wrong u never know, I thought of driving to keystone to, actually my hotel is closer to keystone, so i have to drive back anyway, but yeah there are some options open. I might also look into some familly activities, to do with my mom and little cousing, but anyway thanks for the help.

Plus the bike deal is 62 bucks I think thats to much monwy for that, but then again its Vail, everything is fucking expensive.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

WOW, COOL. Where do I sign up for such a killer X-treme sport such as ski biking. No really, don't waste your time w/ that crap. I agree with sandbagger, spend your time on the mountain doing what you came here to do and don't spend it regretting picking up one of those lame a$$ things. Sh%t, get some ski blades while you are at it. Have a blast and if you want to try something new go to the Basin and get yourself a tele lesson. PEACE!


----------



## Rushis Right (Jan 3, 2006)

Ski biking I agree is very very gay. I must say though I saw a kid at Keystone straigtline the 1st kicker in the park on a ski bike. Very gay but he went f ing huge.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

if a full day on the hill isn't enough then grab a headlamp, a touring set up and go for a killer nighttime tour. 

There are plenty of shops around there that rent touring set ups and it will be way cheaper than $62.


----------

